# Leash Beast Going Home



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey all!

My husband and I have our first Vizsla named Ryker (he's such a doll!) He's 11 weeks right now and we got him at 7.

We started him on loose leash training the past 2-3 weeks that we've had him, and he's done really well so far. At first we started in the house, then the backyard, then our neighborhood. We are using an actual leash, not a retractable, and a body harness instead of a collar (which we have been wondering if that may be the problem). His walks aren't too long due to his age but he does beautifully keeping the leash loose, constantly looking back at us, checking before he does something and is even listening to the drop it and leave it commands about 75% of the time. He recalls when we let him off leash in gated parks and listens to our commands. 

UNTIL-

We head back! For the most part we just do an out-and-back walk to keep it appropriate for his age, but as soon as we turn back he will NOT listen to us. We stop, act like statues and wait until he turns and comes back to us. Then we click, treat, praise, and as soon as we start walking, he turns into a beast that pulls until he's pulling so hard he's almost touching the ground. If he really doesn't listen, we just pick him up and carry him for awhile. Even if we take a different route home or back to our car, he always seems to know when we are heading back and does it full scale.

Anyone had experience with this? 

We watched the Higgins method with the rope around the muzzle but weren't sure if he was too young for that. We'd be fine with either being heel trained or loose leash. I've been lurking the forums for a long time now trying to figure out the right method, but I feel like continually changing how we do it is going to be worse, since consistency is the key. I feel like this problem comes down to us not communicating to him what we need correctly.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, as we love walking him and want him to love it too! Plus, we'll only be able to carry him for a little while longer!

Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ryker, welcome to this great forum, I am sure you will get lots of very helpful replies to your post.

It sounds to me like you are doing really great with your training, but these things take time. You just think how well your doing and then they back track a little bit. I would say 2 - 3 weeks is early days, so be patient.

My 16wk old pup has been really good out walking off leash (not so good on leash, he does the same as yours). I couldn't believe my luck that I had this pup who not only came immediately when called, but sat in front of me. Now, several weeks down the line he is getting bolder and cheekier, and doesn't always listen. It some times takes a few call to get his attention. We'll keep practising and he will improve.

I always take my puppies to obedience classes as you get lots of help from a professional and you have the added benefit of working your pup in an enclosed area with other puppies which is a BIG distraction.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's to young for the Higgins method. At 11 weeks it sounds like he is doing good. I would just nag at him ( small tugs not pulling) if he doesn't want to come. Keep changing directions with him, forward, backwards. right and left. 
I don't use harnesses when walking pups so can't comment on that.
I use a regular collar then move to a pinch collar.

Just when you think they will never get it a light comes on and they walk perfectly. Puppies have a short attention span so keep all training short. If they do something perfect stop training so you can end on a high note. Its better to train two or three short sessions in a day then one long one.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I just automatically "liked" T-Red's answer... 


Your baby is too young..... Puppy license until 16 weeks in the dog world. That can be extended to 5 months in the human world. 
Too much too soon, please slow down. Let them enjoy and rebell and explore. 
I am not soft on dogs but our V's puppy stage was extended to 5.5 months. After that I tightened the screws, not too much, though. By 8 months Sam behaved like a Gentledog and his formal training could finally begin.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!

I'm constantly reminding myself he's not even 3 months old, so we haven't been too hard on the poor kid, I just wanted some validation that we are doing ok, I guess! We definitely let him sniff and 'rebel' because he's a baby but wanted to make sure there wasn't more we could be doing from our part. 

We will just keep enjoying the little squish!

Thanks again!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

YOU are working hard but do not expect everthing to go right - PIKE is 4yrs old and has always known when we are going home - body language tone of voice etc who knows keePUP the good work


----------

